# JD 5065M with a pusher



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

Well i been have thinking about up grading my tractor. The tractor i have now is a kubota l3710 factory cab loader and front blower loaded tire etc.I need something bigger so i was looking at the 5065 with factory cab loader etc, Will this be a good set up with a 10 foot pusher.The lots it would be used on are flat and open and less a mile apart from each other so going from one to the other is not a problem. I just want to buy the right set up.The 5065 is right at the top of my budget.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Not sure on the JD #. Wieght is always an issue. I run a 10ft Kage blade/box combo and it works great. Had a 12ft avalance on it last season. Pushed it well, but didnt handle the weight near as well as the backhoe.


----------



## PLOWTIME (Jan 16, 2004)

It is 65 hp and is about 7800 pounds with out loaded tires


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Throw some weight at that machine and put a 10ft Kage on it :} 
If you can add 1000-1200 lbs it will push very good.
Robert


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

Just go one this spring, and then found out that the whole machine was made in india. It works, I have other machines that have been made in france for over 20yrs under contract, but this one has me scratching my head on the over all quality in the long run. I would have looked more into a kubota or new holland that has models made here in the states.


----------



## DeereMan85 (Feb 19, 2009)

equip guy;1127288 said:


> Just go one this spring, and then found out that the whole machine was made in india. It works, I have other machines that have been made in france for over 20yrs under contract, but this one has me scratching my head on the over all quality in the long run. I would have looked more into a kubota or new holland that has models made here in the states.


5M series tractors are built in Augusta, Georgia, as are the 5E Limited series tractors. Only the 5Ds and 5Es are built in India.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a 5525 Cab 4wd.....I have a 9' Horst Plow on it and I will tell you its about all it can handle if the snow is wet or heavily packed. Its really about wieght not power etc. I also have a Deere 244J loader same engine power but wieghts about 50% more....I run a full size protech pusher 10' and it works fine but you can still overload it...if you fill it completely with wet snow.

That said I would be careful putting something really large on it.....the tractor is awesome but ultimately its not that heavy.

FYI: I would suggest getting rid of the typical R-1's tires that come on an ag tractor....they're great in the fields with loose soil but they aren't worth a damn on asphault and ice. You run only on the lugs and you have too little surface contact and no sipes. Check out the Nokian TRI-2 directional radials. They are awesome in snow, mowing anything but straight tillage work. Make a huge difference ...check them out at www.nokianheavytyres.com


----------

